# Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich



## zanderfan23 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo!#h
Wie ich soeben erfahren habe, fahr ich kommende Sommerferien doch nicht nach Wales sondern nach Österreich. Da mir meine Eltern überlassen haben, wo wir nach Österreich fahren (soll nur im südlichen Österreich sein) möchte ich wissen, wo ich am Besten auf Saiblinge, Refo's und Bachforellen Fliegenfischen kann. Ich bevorzuge es an Fließgewässern zu fischen und die Tageskarte sollte nicht teurer als 15€ sein. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? #c
Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße,
zanderfan23 |supergri


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

Servus. Schau mal auf www.anglerinfo.at da findest sicher was.
Der Preis mit der 15€ wird schwierieg sein fürn Fliegenwasser, die bewegen sich eher 50€ aufwärts.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## zanderfan23 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

Dank dir!


----------



## cwi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

schau mal hier:
Fischradar.com/suchen/angeln_in_oesterreich/fliegenfischen/


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

In osttirol gibt es wirklich gute Bäche :m:m


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

Servus. Leute schauts mal genau Tageskarte sollte nicht über 15€ kosten. Wo bitte gibts in Österreich ein vernünftiges Fliegenwasser um den Preis. Ich kenne keines.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

Tageskate in Osttirol ca 40 €


----------



## michi0212 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

http://www.bad-eisenkappel.info/391-0-fliegenfischen.html

Schau mal da rein ! Das ist in Kärnten. Schöne Gegend. Super Fischen. Aber eine Karte um € 15,- ist nicht drinnen.


----------



## Celtic-hero (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Tageskate in Osttirol ca 40 €




Für eine Tageskarte ?? ganz sicher ? Dann fahre ich doch woanders hin ...


----------



## haubentaucher85 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*

hi zanderfan, falls du noch nichts gebucht hast, kann ich dir meinen heimatbezirk, leibnitz in der südsteiermark wärmstens empfehlen! bin selbst zwar kein fliegenfischer, aber die reviere sulm1, sulm3 (oberer revierteil) und evtl lasnitz dürften für deine zwecke genau passen. vorallem im revier sulm1 erwartet dich ein naturnaher, kleinerer fluss mit meines wissens nach guten salmoniedenbeständen. die gegend bietet außerdem genügend bade und wandermöglichkeiten sowie ggf auch kulturelles program. 

tageskarten kosten 25, wochenkarten 75 euro. nähere infos gibts auf der homepage vom fischereiverein leibnitz (einfach googln)

grüsse aus wien, haubentaucher 85


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im südlichen Österreich*



Celtic-hero schrieb:


> Für eine Tageskarte ?? ganz sicher ? Dann fahre ich doch woanders hin ...




Steht auf na homeage von mem fiegenfischerverein.


----------

